# Pickeled Egg Recipe for under $2 per dozen



## Fireline20

Here is my recipe for pickled Eggs.

1. Get two dozen small or medium fresh eggs( stay away from large). 

2. Take a large pot and lay eggs in the bottom. Cover with water and bring to a boil.

3. Boil for 20 mins and take them off the heat. 

4. Pour off hot water and then run cold water on eggs in pot until eggs and water are cool (this separates the egg from the shell and makes them easier to peel.)

5. After eggs are cold, crack them from the large end (not the small end or sides.) and then peel a strip down the to the other end.

6. Peel away the rest of the shell and place egg in a sterile mason canning jar until it is full (about 6-7)

7. Take a couple of Texas Pete small peppers from a jar of Texas Pete Pepper sauce and place in mason jar.

8. Fill the jar with Apple Cider Vinegar (not white vinegar) and shake. 

9.Place in cool shaded place for at least 2 weeks,,,the longer the better.

Voila,,, Home Made Pickled Picked eggs :beer::beer:


----------



## NcRon

Dang im gonna have to try that Fireline!I didnt realize it was that easy.Thanks for the info..:beer:


----------



## Fireline20

NcRon said:


> Dang im gonna have to try that Fireline!I didnt realize it was that easy.Thanks for the info..:beer:


Now for all you guys who can get Ray Lever's Hot Pepper BBQ Vinegar from Food Lion or some other hot pepper vinegar,,,mix that half and half with Apple cider vinegar and your on you way to pickled egg heaven...but Texas Pete vinegar will work just fine. You can control the amount fire by adding more peppers.


----------



## Southern Man

I buy my Penrose pickled sausage in a 1/2 gal jar. after I eat all of the sausage, I put a dozen eggs in the left over juice.


----------



## Fireline20

Done that too


----------



## wolfva

Since ya like pickled eggs, ever try smoking them? Easy to do; put a bunch of peeled boiled eggs in your smoker (or grill if you don't have one) on the 'cool' side (away from coals, in other words); toss the soaked wood on the coals (natural or lump charcoal; not that briquett crap) and smoke for 15 minutes or so. If you do it to long the outer skin of the egg gets tough and rubbery, but just dice it up for egg salad and it's good. Or, better yet....don't over smoke!


----------



## BubbaHoTep

*Thanks Much for These Ideas!*

I haven't eaten pickled eggs since my granny used to make them. We used to farm, and she'd say we had to do something with all the eggs so they would not go bad. I loved them when I was a kid. I don't know what she used in hers (and I don't farm anymore), but I think I'm gonna go out here in the next few days and get the stuff and try 'em!

Takes me back to my childhood!


----------



## saltandsand

What about red beet pickled eggs? Those are the ones that are the bomb.... 

Moral of the story... Eat alot of eggs, nobody will be around you later, but it still won't be quiet!


----------



## chilehead2

*eggs*

same brine, i just crack the eggs and roll them on the table to crack entire shell and then put them unpeeled in brine, beet juice (i can bread n butter pickled beets), or sausage juice. Makes great deviled, salad or hoagies.


----------



## TreednNC

amen to that salt and sand....love em in beet juice....hell i love em anyway possible


----------



## 13lbflounder

I am doing it tomorrow. I love them with my Budweiser.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Pickled eggs*

I read this today at work and had to come home and make a quart. THis is how I do it.

Boil enough banty eggs to fill a quart jar. Peel and place into sterile jars. Slice up some fresh jal peppers. I picked the peppers today from the garden. I sliced up 6 medium sized peppers. I also put a few red pepper flakes in for added heat. I then added a teaspoon of salt and a pinch of garlic powder. 

I mixed 4 parts apple cider vinegar and 1 parts water in a pot. I bought it to a boil. I then poured it over the eggs. I put a lid and a ring on and let it cool. The lid sealed and they are ready to sit in the cabinet for 6 weeks until ready to consume with cold :beer::beer: 

If the lid does not seal you need to keep them in the fridge until time to eat.

Darin


----------



## sprtsracer

I just wish they were still on my diet!!! I LOVED pickled eggs and deviled eggs!!! BTW...any of you ever look at the ingredients on the Penrose Sausages???


----------



## wolfva

I did Sprts. That's why I don't eat them anymore <LOL>.


----------



## TreednNC

Who cares whats in them? Theyre good...even if it is peckers and lips lol


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Hey All,

OK, I went out and got the stuff and made some of these yesterday (Friday), using Fire's recipe. 

Were the jars supposed to seal?

I didn't have any glass jars around the house with lids, so I bought canning jars (quart) with seals and rings (like you'd use for beans and tomatoes).

Anyway, the jars did not seal. I did heat the vinegar (put some water in there, too), thinking they'd seal. 

Will these be okay? I didn't refrigerate them but they have been in the basement (65 degrees or theabouts) since yesterday.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fireline20

You have pickled them,,,no real need for a seal. You can open them and close them as you wish, no fridge needed,,,just don't set them out in full sun for any length of time..

Remember, they sit in bars and country store without fridge and are sold individually.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Fireline20 said:


> You have pickled them,,,no real need for a seal. You can open them and close them as you wish, no fridge needed,,,just don't set them out in full sun for any length of time..
> 
> Remember, they sit in bars and country store without fridge and are sold individually.


Thanks! I completely trust your recipe. I made 4 dozen the first time out! 

I think I got more than I bargained for, though! Last night when I finished, my wife came upstairs and asks me, "Did you shell all those eggs?" I said, "Yeah." She says, "Good! When I make deviled eggs, you can shell them, too." HEHEHEHE

Thanks again.


----------



## Fireline20

Just as a side note,,,I could not wait so I cracked one jar after 10 days and they were GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfva

If you ever want the bottles to seal in the future, place the full bottles in a pan with water up about 2/3 of the bottle and bring to a slow boil, take them out, then cap them tightly. As they cool they'll seal tight.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

wolfva said:


> If you ever want the bottles to seal in the future, place the full bottles in a pan with water up about 2/3 of the bottle and bring to a slow boil, take them out, then cap them tightly. As they cool they'll seal tight.


Thanks for the info, wolf. I will keep this in mind.


----------



## Fireline20

Well I cracked my first jar about 10 days ago and were "Great".:beer:

Cracked my 2nd jar last saturday and they were "Greater":And I just opened my third jar today and all were pure niverana.:beer::beer:

Problem is that I had planned on using them on trip to Ft Fisher the first weekend it goes 24x7...Sept 19th...so i better get another batch going and hide them from myself or better yet have my wife hide them from me. then draw me a map the Thursday before I leave for the fort. Man I am such a pickled egg slut


----------



## saltandsand

Fireline20 said:


> Well I cracked my first jar about 10 days ago and were "Great".:beer:
> 
> Cracked my 2nd jar last saturday and they were "Greater":And I just opened my third jar today and all were pure niverana.:beer::beer:
> 
> Problem is that I had planned on using them on trip to Ft Fisher the first weekend it goes 24x7...Sept 19th...so i better get another batch going and hide them from myself or better yet have my wife hide them from me. then draw me a map the Thursday before I leave for the fort. Man I am such a pickled egg slut


I think she's probably gonna hid them. My wife does because they cause such immense gas that the sheets fly off the bed. 

You got me moving. I'll put your recipe on my list of rainy weekend activities, let you know how it worked out in a week to two.

On a serious note, have you had your cholesterol checked lately?


----------

